# Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.



## gründler (1. April 2018)

Moin

Wie ich heute morgen aus etlichen Quellen hören musste,hat der BV zum 1.05.2018 Insolvenz angemeldet.

Die Zahl der übrig gebliebenen LV's und deren Einnahmen reiche nicht mehr aus um schwarze Zahlen zu schreiben.

Eine nochmalige Erhöhung der Abgaben könnte man seinen Mitgliedern nicht antun und man ziehe daraus nun die Konsequenzen.
Trotz allen Kampfes der Jahre lang geführt wurde sehe man keine Positive Zukunft des BV's und man gehe diesen Schritt zwar schweren Herzens,aber um weiteren Schaden an der Deutschen Anglerschaft abzuwenden ist dieser Schritt leider unausweichlich........  

#h


----------



## geomas (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Der Bundesverband der Aprilscherzkekse? Bedauerlich, sehr bedauerlich.


----------



## sak (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

April April#q|bla:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

|laola: schönen 1.April


----------



## Mollebulle (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Nicht schlecht - Netter Versuch -  1. April  ......


----------



## Riesenangler (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Wenn es mal so wäre.


----------



## Gerris (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Das ist zu absurd, als das da jemand drauf reingefallen wäre.

Realistischer wäre:

Auf Grund der ausgetretenen LV´s muss der BV die Beiträge massiv erhöhen um eine drohende Insolvenz abzuwenden.

Oder:

Da der DAFV die Unterstützungsbeiträge für PETA und Bayer auf Grundlage der erhofften Beiträge zu hoch angesetzt hat und sich um eine Kommastelle verrechnet hat, müssen die Beiträge der Verbände massiv erhöht werden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Moin .

Und ja Träumen darf man Ja.


----------



## C&R Martin (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

|uhoh:


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

1. April ,schade .


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Wie gern würde man das an jedem anderen Tag im Jahr lesen!


----------



## Ossipeter (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Nicht nur du!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Ich habe gerade mit Gube telefoniert. Es ist kein Scherz. Es wurde in der Tat Insolvenz angemeldet.


----------



## Wegberger (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Hallo Kolja,

fürs AB und 1.April ist ein NRW Lügenbaron nicht verifiziert genug |wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> fürs AB und 1.April ist ein NRW Lügenbaron nicht verifiziert genug |wavey:



Der war gut.#6


----------



## Wegberger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Hallo,

0:14 Uhr uns der Thread ist noch nicht geschlossen ?

Hey Mods ... das könnte politisch oder lustig oder, oder , oder werden und der 01.04. ist vorbei!


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Leider erster April,  aber viele arbeiten hart daran.


----------



## Harrie (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit Gube telefoniert. Es ist kein Scherz. Es wurde in der Tat Insolvenz angemeldet.




Moin Kolja,
bei welchem Gericht wurde der Antrag gestellt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Na hoffentlich bleibt Kolja noch genug Zeit zu antworten, bevor auch dieser Fred geschlossen wird, anstatt zu verschieben, zu verwarnen oder OT zu selektieren. Jaja, ein Forum zu besitzen macht Arbeit auch an Feiertagen.

@Jose, ich muss Dir wiedersprechen, es tut noch weh. Habe Deine Beiträge immer genüsslich gelesen, Danke dafür.


----------



## Ørret (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Jose kein Mod mehr.....wieso weshalb warum?  Steht dazu was geschrieben?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

jetzt haben wir schon den 2 April und dieser Fred ist immer noch nicht geschlossen?|bigeyes


----------



## sak (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir schon den 2 April und dieser Fred ist immer noch nicht geschlossen?|bigeyes



Ja es werden nicht alle Freds erschossen, der ist ja nicht politisch!
:m:vik:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Och, den Fred bekomme wir schon zu.  Immerhin warten wir ja alle noch auf was. Damit ich aber auf keinen Fall gegen Forenregeln verstoße antworte ich mit Samuel Beckett:

»Komm, wir gehen.«
»Wir können nicht.«
»Warum nicht?«
»Wir warten auf Godot.«
»Ach ja.«


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

na ja, langsam wundert mich hier gar nix mehr.
Jose ist nicht mehr MOD, da hab ich auch erst gedacht, es sei ein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Wegberger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Hallo,



> Och, den Fred bekomme wir schon zu.  Immerhin warten wir ja alle noch auf was.



um 0:00,01 Uhr kommen doch Die auf Die wir warten - oder ? :q


----------



## Hering 58 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*



Ørret schrieb:


> Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Jose kein Mod mehr.....wieso weshalb warum?  Steht dazu was geschrieben?



Das würde mich auch Interessieren.#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Fragt ihn doch einfach!


----------



## Wegberger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

noch 35 Min


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. April 2018)

*AW: Bundesverband meldet Insolvenz.*

Dann jetzt aber: Thema wird geschlossen. Bis nächstes Jahr


----------

